# Has anyone tried the Fluval aqualife & plant full spectrum led yet?



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's an ongoing thread about PAR availability for it...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=312713


----------

